# State Farm in Louisiana



## jboudreaux1965 (May 14, 2016)

I have been working for State Farm since July of 2005. Started as an adjusted, then an agent. My son is attending UL Lafayette. When he wanted to start making extra money as an Uber driver I read through the policy language, reading everything to the letter and found that State Farm in no way will cover an Uber driver. I even contacted underwriting, I did not state that this was in regards to my son. I told them I was working on a quote for a possible new customer. Underwriting told me they will not write an Uber driver. Not only will any claim filed be denied, but as soon as State Farm finds out you are an Uber driver, State Farm will flat cance you in Louisiana. My son was dead set on trying out Uber. I took him off our policy, and recommended he contact a good friend who was an agent for another company that could write policies for Uber drivers. He did, to be honest the premium was almost double what he would have paid even if he was not on our policy and had his own. He is actually doing quite well. He always jokes that so many Uber drivers go to church in Sunday's in Lafayette that he is so busy it seems like no other Uber drivers are signed on. Main reason I am making this post, is because not every Uber driver in Louisiana has a dad that is a licensed State Farm Agent and adjuster. All of you need to know the facts so you can protect yourselves. In Louisiana State Farm has some of the best auto insurance rates in the state! But, if you drive for Uber, and State Farm finds out, you are not covered even if you have an accident while not signed in! Also, I assume a lot of you are in school like my son just trying to make some extra money to pay your bills. You need to know that the few companies in Louisiana that will 100% agree to cover Uber drivers will charge you about double the premium as State Farm. So factor the extra experiences into your budget! I think Uber is great for customers and drivers, take care and I wish you all the greatest success!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------

